
Digital hippies want to integrate life and work, but not in a good way - Futurebot
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/dec/03/digital-hippies-integrate-life-and-work-wework-data-firms
======
pyrophane
I wonder how much of this movement towards work/life integration depends on
the exuberance around startups that has existed for the past several years.

In other words, is a big part of what made the whole thing attractive in the
first place the promise that you were going to be rich one day because of you
equity? If you take that away, and people are facing the prospect of merely
working their entire life for a salary, will they still want to spend their
life at work?

~~~
leggomylibro
Do what you love, and you'll never work a day in your life.

The whole thing is to get paid enough for it.

~~~
mikestew
Do what you love, and you’ve turned an enjoyable hobby into work.

~~~
kdbg
I get that sentiment but Ive personally experienced both sides with two
hobbies turned career.

First was as a magician, I loved it as a hobby but as a profession is sucked
the fun right out of it.

Then I started working dping security assessments of software (hacking stuff)
it was also a hobby now I'm paid to do it. Turning it into a profession did
not suck the fun out.

I'm not sure why one worked amd the other didn't but my experience is that
turning a hobby into a profession is not always a bad experience.

------
Animats
WeWork is a strange company. They lease office space, but have somehow hyped
that into a much larger valuation than other companies which lease office
space.

~~~
matte_black
The extra valuation comes from their positioning: aside from office space,
they are selling the “startup lifestyle” for those that find that kind of
thing important or need it to feel like they are doing something exciting and
sexy.

~~~
Animats
Their revenue stream is just rent. They're not acting as a VC taking equity in
the startups that use their space.

~~~
matte_black
I didn’t say it was justified.

------
keithpeter
_" Look at La Casemate, a fablab in Grenoble in France, which was vandalised
and burnt on last month. Anarchists claimed responsibility and issued a
statement, decrying city managers who cared only about attracting “money-
hungry startups” and geeks."_

Anyone got any more details on this one? Seems a strange thing to do given the
range of targets that could be available for direct action.

~~~
walshemj
Ah a certain element of the hardline left in Europe take the view that the
internet is a CIA plot.

------
merubin75
I consider myself a reasonably educated guy, and this article feels like a lot
of gibberish and gobbledygook. I admit I read through this article three times
and can’t make sense of it.

WeWork ia a coworking space where you can rent an office on the cheap. Meetup
is basically the SIG/user group model writ large.

I ask this in all sincerity: what am I missing here?

------
walshemj
We work is a tempory office accommodation firm not a "data" firm FFS

